# 2002 40HP Merc 2 Stroke - Stator? Rectifier? Tach?



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok. The first thing that got my attention whn I bought my boat 2 years ago was that the Tach did not work. I have also noticed that I get little to no charge to my battery. I replaced the tach, but that didn't do any good. Now that I have done some research, I realize that the tach was probably fine and that it could be a rectifier/regulator problem or a stator issue. here is what I have done/found so far. I replaced teh rectifier/regulator. It is the 6 wire style. This did no good. I then noticed that the two yellow wires that come from teh Stator to the Rectifier were fried at the connections on either end. I replaced them, and still no dice. Is the last step to replace the stator? Is there a way to test it? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

If your stator was fried I don't believe the motor would work at all...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check your wiring against the merc color codes
to verify the intended circuit function, yellow is charging circuit
grey is tach function...

http://www.maxrules.com/fixmercwiringcodes.html


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

I had to replace the stator on mine due to no power because one cylinder wasnt firing so YES it will still run.


> If your stator was fried I don't believe the motor would work at all...


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Brett,

My wiring all looks good. That is to say, I have connected the new rectifier in the exact manner the original one was. Any ideas why the yellow wires would have been burned up at either end?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

hooked up battery charger wrong or wrong setting on charger?


> Thanks Brett,
> 
> My wiring all looks good. That is to say, I have connected the new rectifier in the exact manner the original one was. Any ideas why the yellow wires would have been burned up at either end?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I had to replace the stator on mine due to no power because one cylinder wasnt firing so YES it will still run.
> 
> 
> > If your stator was fried I don't believe the motor would work at all...


Oh, I had a fried stator in my two stroke and it would not run at all.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> > I had to replace the stator on mine due to no power because one cylinder wasnt firing so YES it will still run.
> >
> >
> > > If your stator was fried I don't believe the motor would work at all...
> ...


 lol my wasnt fried just one cylinder wasnt firing


----------

